# عمارتين سكنيتين تجاريتين ...من تصميم المبدع احمد ميتو ...بالمساقط الافقية



## عاشق حب رسول الله (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اقدم لكم اخواني واخواتي ...
عمارتين سكنيتين تجاريتين اداريتين من تصميم المبدع الفذ احمد ميتو ....
وفيها من الدروس الكثير الكثير ...
واللتين افادتني شخصيا كثيرا كثيرا ...
فشكرا لهذا الفذ الذي اثري مجالنا المعماري بما هو جميل وجديد ورائع ..و جعلنا نستشعر بالجمال في كل تفصيلة وكل خط وكل لون ...
اليكم ... التحف الفنية الرائعه ...

العمارة الاولي ...:15:





































العمارة الثانية :12: :12: :12:


----------



## بسنت (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## Mu7ammad (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## eng_sherif (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله التصميمات أكثر من رائعة


----------



## sail (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شهء الله العمل فى غاية الروعة و الجمال 
الف شكر على التصميم و شكر خاص بمناسبة المساقط
الى الامام وفقك الله و سدد خطاك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ....
بسنت ....محمد ....م/شريف ....sail ....
شكرا لكم لتعليقاتكم المميزه ....ولا اقول الا ان الشكر كل الشكر لهذا الفذ احمد ميتو ...الذي جعل عيوننا تتفتح علي الجمال وتستشعر به في كل خط وفي كل انحناءه ...بارك الله فيه ورزقه الرزق الواسع ...
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## محمد اجمل (7 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي ولكن اود التوضيح ان التصميمات من تصميم المهندس رائف كمال فهمي وليس المهندس احمد ميتو وشكرا ووفقك الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم ...محمد اجمل ...بارك الله فيك ..اتمني ان يكون كلامك صحيحا ..والمهندس رائف معروف انه ذو مهارة فنية عالية ...
لكن ...
*المعلومات التي عندي مـأخوذة من سابقة الخبرة للمهندس احمد ميتو* ...وتذكر الاتي 
...العمارة الاولي ...هي 
Eg. Headquarter ...بالقطامية - القاهرة الجديدة ...وقد صممت سنة 2004
...
العمارة الثانية ...هي 
Residential Complex .... بالمعادي - القاهرة ...وقد صممت سنة 2003

...لذا لزم التنويه فقط ...
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيدان26 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## agui (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا محب الله ورسوله


----------



## dream67 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*am_dream67************

جزاك الله كل الخير ..................................تسلم:80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 ديسمبر 2006)

سلمت يمينك

ومشكورا للغاية


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.....هذا هو الجمال والإبداع حقا.....تصميم رائع فعلا.....


----------



## ساره (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الروعه ده
شكرا خالص على الحاجات الجامده اوى ده
وتعيش وتجيب للمنتدى............


----------



## طارق عثمان زكي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء اللة نشكركم علي الستفادة ونرجو المزيد
م. طارق عثمان زكي - مدني


----------



## طارق عثمان زكي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*م. طارق عثمان زكي - مدني*

شكرا علي الاستفادة ونرجو المزيد. - م. طارق:15:


----------



## hasanat75 (24 يناير 2007)

رررررررررراااائئئئئئئئعععععععع و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## midy (24 يناير 2007)

ياجماعة المشروعين دول بتوع المهندس رائف كمال مش احمد ميتو 
وده انا متاكد منه جدا جدا وعندى فى مجلة تصميم ولازم نتاكد قبل ما نكتب


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (24 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك .....مجهود طيب ورائع...


----------



## عبير حسن (24 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ..................... وياريت تتحفنا كده على طول


----------



## osama morsy (24 يناير 2007)

التصميمات جميلة جدا لكن رايى الشخصى كمهندس مصمم ومنفذ والذى ارجو الا يغضب المصمم والناشر ان هذه التصميمات لا تظهر بنفس هذا المستوى من الابهار بعد التنفيذ وهذا ظهر فعليا" فى العديد من المنشات للاسف لنفس المصمم ................!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToKSeeDo (24 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على التوبيك والعمارتين

تحياتي


----------



## رائد2 (24 يناير 2007)

*الاخ عاشق حب رسول الله*

شكرا لك على هذه الصور الرائعة ...ونتمنى من كل الاخوة والاخواة رفد الملتقى بصور ومخططات من هذا النوع وذلك لنعمل على فتح البوم (صور)والبوم (مخططات)في الملتقى وحتى وان كانت منقولة او من تصميم مهندسين هم غير اعضاء في الملتقى مع مراعات وضع اسم المصمم عليها .ولكي يكون اسم ملتقى المهندسين للهندسة الفعلية من مخططات واعمال يتباها فيها صانعيها ويفيد الاخرين بها .وليس ملتقانا هنا للكلاما الكثير فقط وانما للعمل الجاد والمثمر كعمل الاخ عاشق حب رسول الله.مع تحياتي للجميع........


----------



## K3bo0o0L (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## جميل الليسي (25 يناير 2007)

تصمميم الوجهات والمساقط جيدجدا


----------



## metalsword (26 يناير 2007)

أخي الحبيب عاشق حب رسول الله :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بداية; أقول لك :أنا من المعجبين بك جداً, لما تتمتع به ميزات كثيرة, ومنها :
اللطف والخلق الكبيرين لما بدا لنا في ردودك على زملائك.
العمارتين جميلتين جداً, وتدلان على قدرات كبيرة جداً لدى المهندس المصمم .
وفقه الله وأعانه لتقديم المزيد من الجمال والفائدة .
والشكر العظيم لك لما تختار وتقدم لنا.


----------



## خالد صلاح (26 يناير 2007)

الاخ الفاضل محب الله ورسوله .. اكن لك احترام كبير من خلال ما تابعته من مشاركاتك خلال العامين الماضيين ... ولكني للامانة لم افهم ما ترمي اليه هذه المرة .. لا اري الفن والخطوط والاشعار التي قدمت بها للتصميم الخاص بالعمارات .. ولعلي امكانياتي المتواضعه كمعماري حالت دون ذلك ..
لذلك ادعوك الي التفصيل بطريقة علمية ( اقصد بعيدة عن الجميل والفذ والمتميز والرائع ... الخ ) ولكن من خلال تحليل موضوعي للمساقط والواجهات وما رأيت فيهم من عبقرية وفن .. علنا نستفيد اكثر ..
اكرر مرة اخري شكري لك ولمساهماتك المستمرة التي طالماافادتنا واثرت معرفتنا


----------



## nognoga (26 يناير 2007)

nice topic& good work


----------



## midy (27 يناير 2007)

*ياجماعة المشروعين تصميم مهندس رائف كمال مش لاحمد ميتو وده حق لازم يقال*


----------



## tzohery1 (27 يناير 2007)

جميله جدا بس ياريت تذكر انواع التشطيبات التى تم استخدامها فى الوجهات


----------



## روان ناصر (30 يناير 2007)

الصور جميله و لكن لا اعتقد انها ستكون هكذا بعد الانشاء

جهووووود مشكوووورة


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي عاشق 

فعلا عمارتين رائعتين من يدي مبدع .. 

سلمت وسلم قلمك المبدع الذي يمدنا بالجديد والمفيد دوما ً


----------



## mahoud (3 فبراير 2007)

اخي عاشق حب رسول الله العمارتين فعلا منشورين في الاعداد الاولي لمجلة تصميم علي انهم شغل المهندس رائف كمال 
مش د احمد ميتو 
عموما جزاك الله خيرا يا صديقي و حشرك يوم القيامة مع من تحب


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (3 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## maroocat (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الجمال ده ؟؟؟؟..
فيه جمال بالشكل ده ؟؟؟


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (28 أغسطس 2007)

عن جد تصميمات رائعة جدا...........


----------



## بسام71 (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هل موضوع الحلو


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كتير الك


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على الصور..


----------



## elkplawy (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا ليكي يا عاشقه حب رسول الله وجزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## freeribo (1 مارس 2008)

العمارتين اجمل من بعض

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موج البحر (1 مارس 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (1 مارس 2008)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

سمعت كثير عن احمد ميتو لكن ما في مرة شفت شيء من اعماله 
العمارتين عاديتين..صحيح شكلها مرتب ومنسق لكنها عادية جدا

اعترف ان اللي عملها مهندس فاهم لكن لا اعترف انه مبدع!!

واسفة على هذا الرد لكن ما احب المجاملة
 ملاحظة: النقد للمهندس وليس لك يا محب الله ورسوله ^_^

وفي النهاية جزاك الله خير على الموضوع

سلام


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على الصور الجميلة


----------



## Lelion6000 (6 مارس 2008)

*بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك*​ *كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر*​ ​ [FONT=&quot]مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور

[/FONT]


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 مارس 2008)

ما شألة
الله العمل فى غاية الروعة


----------



## م حسناء (7 مارس 2008)

غايه فى الجمال والتحفه


----------



## ALMANSOUR (7 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## فيتروفيوس (8 مارس 2008)

سؤال ... 
من هو أحمد ميتو ؟


----------



## ماجدان (8 مارس 2008)

جامدين قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (8 مارس 2008)

*تعقيب*

مع احترامنا لراى الاخ صاحب المشاركة وكذلك احترامنا لرايه الخاص فى المصمم الا انه نود ان نذكره فقط بما تبين لنا من دراسة المساقط والمجسمات المرفقة لكلتا العمارتين انهما يصلحان لدمجهما ضمن الفن التشكيلى وليس العمارة فالعمارة الحقيقية عبارة عن معادلة بسيطة: دراسة للوظيفة والحركة فى اطار جمالى يعبر عنهما وفق دراسة اقتصادية يتحرك فى اطارها هذه المكونات0000
وليس فى راينا هذا اجحاف لحق المصمم ولكنه هو بنفسه اذا درس راينا المذكور دراسة تحليلية فسوف يقر بما اشرنا اليه00


----------



## عبد الوهاب المعمار (8 مارس 2008)

الاخ المصصم لي ملاحظة بسيطة ارجو تقبلها برحابة صدر في ما يخص الطابق الارضي ارى ان الاعمدة مبالغ في حجمها وتحتاج الى رشاقة اكثر وكان يمكن ان تطعم بنفس مادة الانهاء للطوابق العلوية حتى لا يتم الفصل بين الطابق الارضي وبقية الطوابق مع احترامي للجهد المبذول من قبلكم


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور لم تفتح


----------



## نوسة الننوسة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

feeen el files .. mosh zaher haga


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لم تفتح الصور يالغالي


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخا العرب لم تظهر لي الصور وهن كثر وانني اود بكل شوق روية هذة المخططات ....


----------



## tytouuu (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.....هذا هو الجمال والإبداع حقا.....تصميم رائع فعلا


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 يناير 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يناير 2009)

إحلموا أنتم و صمموا حاجات خيالية
وإحنا نغلب في تصميم أحلامكم 
مهندس مدني


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 يناير 2009)

الله المستعان
ايه الجمال ده
روعة بجد تبارك الله


----------



## ابو هدير (26 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## قلم معماري (27 يناير 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا مشاريع متميزة حقا


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم 
موضوع مميز فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## كانزي (16 فبراير 2009)

*ايه الروعه ده
شكرا خالص على الحاجات الجامده اوى ده
وتعيش وتجيب للمنتدى............*​


----------



## سـليمان (16 فبراير 2009)

*ما شاء الله التصميمات أكثر من رائعة*​


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (16 فبراير 2009)

جمييييييل احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنت


----------



## doh (10 مارس 2009)

wow très joli Ya3tik essaha


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 مارس 2009)

تصاميم جدا ً رائعة... بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة زينه (12 مارس 2009)

*بصرااااااااااااااحه*

مشكور أخي عالمجهود الطيب ..
بس بصراااااااااااااااااحه
أنا ما حبيتهم :57:
فيهم نسب مش حلوة
وتعجيقات معمارية زيادة ...
أنا شفت للمهندس ميتو مشاريع حلوة ...
بس بصراحه هالعمارتين ما هضمتهم :82:


----------



## المهندسة زينه (15 مارس 2009)

.............................................................................................................................................


----------



## organizer (15 مارس 2009)

أوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## angel eyes (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور على التصاميم الحلوة


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (1 يونيو 2009)

مشاء الله وتبارك الله


----------



## العاشق المهندس (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصور الحلوه والمميزه وانا ارجو مساعدتك فى تصميم فندق فخم ارجو المساعده منك


----------



## العاشق المهندس (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصور الحلوه والمميزه وانا ارجو مساعدتك فى تصميم فندق فخم ارجو المساعده منك


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (1 يونيو 2009)

تحفه جدا مشكور انك عرضتها علينا


----------



## الجبل الاشم (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.....اخي الكريم


----------



## raafat_dh2 (13 أغسطس 2009)

عنجد انا منبهررررررر جدا لا حقيقي شي بيخوت الله من عالي سما يعطيك العافية يا مهندس ......


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (13 أغسطس 2009)

احسن الله اليك ....عمل جميل...


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم العمل فى غاية الروعة و الجمال 
ما شاء الله


----------



## eng.yoyo (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اود في البداية ان اشكر الاخ عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 
و ثانيا اود ان اقول سبحان الله العلي العظيم و الذي علم الانسان ما لم يعلم و الله العظيم ابداع في غاية الروعة و الجمال 
اتمنى من الله العلي العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان اصبح واياكم مثل هذا المهندس و افضل بإذن الله يارب لكن بصراحة 
انا وقفة فترة و انا اطالع في الصورة بذهول بارك الله فيكم 
ووفقني و ايكم لما يحب و يرضى انه سميع الدعاء


----------



## عيسي2008 (13 أغسطس 2009)

الله واكبر علي هذا الجمال


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (16 أغسطس 2009)

شيء جميل واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## lonov (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ما شاء الله


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## gege ali (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررر يامحب رسول الله ...اسال الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه 
ان يغدق عليكم من فضله وبركته 
ورحمته ورزقه ويبلغكم ماتتمنوه وافضل منه


----------



## gege ali (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ياخوي ......اسال الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه 
ان يغدق عليكم من فضله وبركته 
. ورحمته ورزقه ويبلغكم ماتتمنوه وافضل منه


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير 
التصميمات رائعه وجريئة 
وسواء كانت من المعماري احمد ميتو او المعماري رائف كمال فهما الاثنين اساتذة في التصميمات المعماريه 
بارك الله فيهما وفيكم


----------



## نيومار (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير في رمضان الخير وانشالله انكم من عواده
التصاميم جدااااااا ممتازه 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كويك ارت (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله اكتر من رائع

ومهندس له لمسات فنية ومبدعة


----------



## m_isea (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*افكار حلوة*

تسلم الابدى / مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :28:


----------



## سعدالعراقي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تحف جميله ووظيفه ناجحه


----------



## mohamedrak (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتـــــــــــــــــاز جداً


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عايشة الزناتي (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و براكاته 
شكرا علي العمارتين 
قمه في الروعه والجمال 
ويجزيك الله الف خير


----------



## ميسرة2006 (5 يونيو 2011)

فعلا تصميمات رائعة و استغلال أمثل للمساحات


----------

